# Keyboard 301 Error



## ExtremeNihilism (Aug 24, 2006)

okay, so i have this really old comp that i'm fixing up just to use for some crap. when i start it up it goes through like every stage possible like all the system checks blah blah blah. one one of the screens it pops up with a "Keyboard 301 Error" line and says that i need to restart my computer. this is all while booting up mind you. so i turn it off, and turn it on again and same thing every time. right now i have it running a surface scan, and found some bad clusters and i'm clicking the "fix" button. anybody know what else i can do for this or what it is?


this is an OLD computer. lol. well old to me. it's windows 98. idk anything else about it really.


----------



## ExtremeNihilism (Aug 24, 2006)

o also, it has worked before so idk why it's doing this. it has been about a year or so since i have gotten on it last however.

also the restart page is completely black with white lettering that says:

While initializing device IOS:
Windows protection error. You need to restart your computer.


----------



## ExtremeNihilism (Aug 24, 2006)

idk if swearing is aloud in here...so...CENSORED STUFF


i wen tinto setup utility, and turned off keyboard requirement or something. and now keyboard doesn't work. the error doesn't come up when i start my comp up...but

now a screen comes up showing a diagram and it shows i have to press F1 down...and it has what looks like a floppy disk and it's showing i need to put it into the floppy drive


i put a floppy disk in and held F1 and nothing is happening.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi can you use floppy disk and get to an a> prompt?
Don't hold down any key.


----------



## ExtremeNihilism (Aug 24, 2006)

idk. i put a floppy disk in when that screen came up but nothing happened.

does it have to be a completely blank? (the floppy disk)


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi no it needs to be a Win 98 boot disk..do you have one?


----------



## ExtremeNihilism (Aug 24, 2006)

uh no...and theres no way i'm spending any money on this comp. lol. i'm having enough trouble finding a good laptop with at least a gig RAM and 80 gig hard drive. i'm a poor college kid. is there any way of getting around this?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi you can download a boot disk from..
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/floppies.htm

You could try tap F 8 at startup..choose command prompt..type
scanreg /restore [note space]
Choose date prior to problem..not the oldest.


----------



## ExtremeNihilism (Aug 24, 2006)

i'll try the F8 thing first. doubt it'll work as i don't think it's reading my keyboard at all. then i'll go try the download. get back to you tomorrow. don't have time tonight.


----------



## SqDancerLynn (Nov 7, 2004)

Go to bios and turn the keyboadr back on and Just replace the keyboard IT IS BAD
that is what gives the error


----------



## ExtremeNihilism (Aug 24, 2006)

the problem is i can't go to bio as it doesn't give me the options...and the keyboard obviously works as i used it before with startup options.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi I think on Win98 tapping Delete on startup brings you to the bios.


----------



## ExtremeNihilism (Aug 24, 2006)

nothing on my keyboard is working though. i downloaded that thing, and it isn't doing anything. my num lock on my keyboard is lit showing it has power...but no buttons on it does anything. and i tried the F8 thing and esc and everything. nothing is helping. i'm going to borrow my friends keyboard and try. i'll get back to you when i borrow it.


----------



## ExtremeNihilism (Aug 24, 2006)

well i just don't know. i got rid of the 301 keyboarding error, and i can use the keyboard again. all i did was unplug, pop the battery, start it up again, and then unplugged, put battery back in and am running it with battery in. now however, it pulls up the screen that says IBM in big blue letters and is doing the memory scan thing or whatever. but won't go past it. and it is taking forever to start up also.


----------

